# Conformation critique on my Mutt... Pretty please!



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow I really like him! Very balanced overall, lovely shoulder, nice legs, croup and set to his hind legs. Nice length of back. If I were to nit pick his neck ties in a bit low and appears a tiny bit ewed. Wish he had a bit more bone, but all and all a really nice pony. Also it looks like his white hind foot has a taller heel than the other one (could be an illusion). He is welcome to come live with me!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

MC I adore him! Lovely short back, handsomely fit and healthy.

I'm partial though... Because I have his twin brother! Rick is a mutt too, 14 or so HH, and also 7!
(Only difference is the hind sock is opposite!)









I adore mutts, yours is lovely!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like him. I agree that he looks quite Morgan-y. He's a tad back at the knee, and is very thick through the neck. His throatlatch is quite bulky, and he's quite nesty. I'd like to see the muscle on the underside of his neck disappear - it looks a bit ewe-like, and comes from not using their back/neck properly. 
There is no reason he can't go English


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

FlyGap- You do have his twin. How cute!

Tryst- I wouldn't doubt if his hind foot is a bit longer in the heel. His feet were terrible when I got him and they are still in the works of being perfect. As for bone, I have always thought he had toothpick legs 

JustDressageIt- His neck is definitely the number one issue for me at this point. I believe that he was gelded late and maybe that has something to do with it? I just started working him over ground poles in hopes of helping him carry himself better. He is more like a 3 year old in maturity; both riding and personality. Who doesn't love a little challenge though?!

Thank you everyone for your input. An unbiased opinion is always welcome and is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant add much to what was said already. I really like him alot, and he looks very much like a morgan. I know alot of people are really into the thin necks with very clean throat latches, I grew up on draft crosses, and I still love a horse with a nice thick neck (especially now that I'm riding an arab with a short, thin neck!) This guy is a little over muscled on the underside, but I think that could be fixed.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

What is nesty?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> What is nesty?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: It's when a horse's neck blends in with their chest so there's not much definition between the two.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I know nothing about conformation...but wow, he is beautiful!


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

JustDressageIt said:


> :lol: It's when a horse's neck blends in with their chest so there's not much definition between the two.


Do you think that with some work over ground poles and the way that he carries himself in general can improve the "nesty-ness" of his neck?
Also, since he was gelded late, would that make it any more difficult to correct the muscling of his neck? His neck is just overall a lot of muscle. 
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Remember, being "nesty" is a subjective value judgment. He looks part Morgan to me, in which case his neck would be expected to be thick and low connecting. Although modern Morgans are more refined, remember the original breed was stockier with draft-like necks characteristic of most carriage horses...I wouldn't worry about trying to fit him into a Quarterhorse mold when he is a cross...


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Remember, being "nesty" is a subjective value judgment. He looks part Morgan to me, in which case his neck would be expected to be thick and low connecting. Although modern Morgans are more refined, remember the original breed was stockier with draft-like necks characteristic of most carriage horses...I wouldn't worry about trying to fit him into a Quarterhorse mold when he is a cross...
> 
> The Original Morgan Horse - YouTube


I also see old style Morgan. I gave lessons on one, he was 14.3, stocky, an extreme easy keeper, and looked real similar.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Faceman. His neck definitely does resemble the horse's in the video. To me, his neck looks a little thick in comparison to his body. I am not all too familiar with Morgans though. I am not going to attempt to force him into something that he isn't built to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

